# maple pics!!



## betterbuilt (Oct 22, 2010)

Let me start out by saying This is my second time milling with the 076. I'm just getting to know the saw. My first time out the starter pawl snapped after two slabs. This time was a lot better. I made a few modifications to the saw. I added a the air filter system from a TS760 which seems to be a lot easier to get filters for. I didn't make to many slabs but the actual sawing part was a lot easier. Yesterday I finally got my mill to feed almost all by its self. I've come close but never had a saw with the power to keep the rpms high enough.

About a month ago Working on a job with Kirkeg and he was telling me about a maple in his yard that was dying he asked me if I would fell it for him. After work we went to go look at it and after I saw it wasn't gonna fall on anything I said sure. When we got the tree down I could see the butt of it was almost perfectly spalted. I've cut a lot of maple but its almost always not spalted at all or way to far gone. I thought we should saw the log and It seems to be a good choice. 

The day started off kinda slow getting the log positioned. I forgot my rail so we had to use a ladder. We got the log tilted to 19 degrees. 

My last time out I was thinking my bar was junk because the chain was moving from side to side. Turns out that the chain was the problem. I must have gotten into some grit or something because it was bad. I'm glad that I didn't need to buy another bar.


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 22, 2010)

Kirkeg started dancing for some reason. Not really, he asked to take his picture and was positioning himself so you could see the saw behind him. 





heres the photo he wanted me to take. lol


----------



## stipes (Oct 22, 2010)

*Nice lookin slabs!!*

Look like a nice days work...


----------



## mtngun (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome to the self-feeding club ! ! ! 

Great pics and great wood. This thread oughta make BobL's day.


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 22, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Welcome to the self-feeding club ! ! !
> 
> Great pics and great wood. This thread oughta make BobL's day.



I think I'm secretly trying to get his approval.


----------



## BobL (Oct 22, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Welcome to the self-feeding club ! ! !
> 
> Great pics and great wood. This thread oughta make BobL's day.



Whoo - Hoo! It sure did  

pst - you need a bit MORE WEIGHT, My B3M is looking better every day


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 22, 2010)

I thought I had it self feeding before but this was a different thing all together. Thanks everyone for all the help. Way to many posts and people to list.

More weight? :jawdrop: That rock is almost to heavy to get on there alone.

I'm watching your *Bobs Really Big and Heavy Back Breaking Mill.* I plan on building another mill so I'm watching hoping to pick up some pointers. Keep up the great pics and detailed build.


----------



## kirkeg (Oct 22, 2010)

betterbuilt said:


> Kirkeg started dancing for some reason. Not really, he asked to take his picture and was positioning himself so you could see the saw behind him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooooooo Hooooooo! That saw was feeding and cutting so well I had to dance a jig! 

Wanted: Stihl 076 saw, parts or complete....


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice milling action. Nothing like two buddies enjoying wood together.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BobL (Oct 23, 2010)

I like this one - that looks like it's cooking.


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. We had a lot of fun. Were gonna try to make some more slabs today. I'll post pics Later.


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 23, 2010)

betterbuilt said:


> Thanks guys. We had a lot of fun. Were gonna try to make some more slabs today. I'll post pics Later.



Have fun. That maple has some nice character to it. Ought to make some good stuff.


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 24, 2010)

I have bunch more pics I'll get on here throughout the day. Kirkeg and I had a great day and at least doubled our production once we got into a grove. 

BobL was looking through your 076 Bil mil post and couldn't find a pic of the chain guard. I want to nix the guard and build something else and was looking Ideas. I tried without it but it messes up the flow of air and the dust goes right to the air filter. I would like to be able to change the chain without removing the saw. Any help would great.


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 24, 2010)

Well I took a bunch of pics if you want to go through them all. I set the camera to take a photo every minute so you can imagine there are a lot of pictures
http://picasaweb.google.com/rogersdeadfallfurniture/BillAndKirkMilling?authkey=Gv1sRgCJLSv4WGo9LMGA#

I'll post a few pics in my next post


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 24, 2010)

Notice the maple syurp spout holes in this one.


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 24, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 24, 2010)

So whats a good Self feeding rate? i did a few timed cuts on that maple.

I didn't check the rakers but they were pretty aggressive at the start of the log. 

In 28 in hard maple had a self feed speed rate of 7 to 10 inches per minute depending on the Grain changes. 

I was also getting 10 inches per minute through the widest section that was from 30 to 36 inches wide.


----------



## kirkeg (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah - That saw was moving pretty good!


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 6, 2010)

betterbuilt said:


> So whats a good Self feeding rate? i did a few timed cuts on that maple.
> 
> I didn't check the rakers but they were pretty aggressive at the start of the log.
> 
> ...



I just wanted to repost this to see if any one had any Idea if it was a good feed rate or not.

I got my DAF in the mail today so I can get on the same page as the rest of you guys. Also it would be nice to set up my tablesaw.


----------



## BobL (Nov 6, 2010)

betterbuilt said:


> I just wanted to repost this to see if any one had any Idea if it was a good feed rate or not.


Sounds good to me. In 28" aussie hardwood if I get 8"/min I'm doing OK by the end of the slab I might be down to 5"/min.



> I got my DAF in the mail today so I can get on the same page as the rest of you guys. Also it would be nice to set up my tablesaw.



Yep - AND
- check your guide board/log rails for twist when it's actually on the log.
- check your mill is not twisting your bar.

In my shop, as well as saw blade check, I often use it to check the work is 90º to the drill bit on my drill press.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 6, 2010)

BobL said:


> Sounds good to me. In 28" aussie hardwood if I get 8"/min I'm doing OK by the end of the slab I might be down to 5"/min.


 Thanks for the reply. I thought it was moving pretty good but, I only have 066 to compare it to. The 066 never would have self feed. It also would have taken more like 15min to make the cut.




BobL said:


> Yep - AND
> - check your guide board/log rails for twist when it's actually on the log.
> - check your mill is not twisting your bar.
> 
> In my shop, as well as saw blade check, I often use it to check the work is 90º to the drill bit on my drill press.



Never thought about using it on the mill or the log rails. Thanks for the idea. I should have ordered another.


----------



## mtngun (Nov 6, 2010)

betterbuilt said:


> I was also getting 10 inches per minute through the widest section that was from 30 to 36 inches wide.


That's 0.167" inch/sec which is very slow, however, I have little experience with 30" cuts and none with maple, so maybe that is a good speed for the circumstances.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 6, 2010)

mtngun said:


> That's 0.167" inch/sec which is very slow, however, I have little experience with 30" cuts and none with maple, so maybe that is a good speed for the circumstances.



I was using your speeds as a comparison and you seemed to be running like 18 inches a minute most of the time. I don't ever think I'll see numbers like that in the dirty wood I cut. I'd be happy if they all cut 10 inches a minute. 

Hows your 066 coming along? I got my bb p&c in the mail but I'm waiting on a few other parts.


----------



## mtngun (Nov 6, 2010)

I haven't started working on my saws yet, still finishing up the barn. Might be January before I can get to the saws -- no hurry, milling season is 6 months away !


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 6, 2010)

I know what you mean having to get your building closed up before the snow flies. I'm hoping to finish a few more things around here before it get to cold. Everytime I seem to get going on something at home a customer calls and I get to go work on their stuff and mine get to wait til I find time.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 15, 2010)

BobL said:


> Yep - AND
> - check your guide board/log rails for twist when it's actually on the log.
> - check your mill is not twisting your bar.
> 
> In my shop, as well as saw blade check, I often use it to check the work is 90º to the drill bit on my drill press.



I milled an 27 inch ash yesterday(no pictures sorry). I took the *DAF* along and it really made setting the rails up a breeze. Thanks for the tip. 

I'm really loving the mill feeding its self so I was trying to figure the angle it worked the best. I raised the log up to 9 degrees and it wouldn't sell feed without a gentle push. I the lowered the lower end and got 12 degrees and that seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## gemniii (Nov 15, 2010)

You guys don't know how confusing it is to read discussions of "cutting at X shaftments/microfortnight" and then sometimes you don't tell how many shaftments wide the cut is or what the wood is or what the saw is.

Anyways, I took some of mtngun's numbers and betterbuilt's 28", 10 min/foot numbers and came up with the attached numbers.

But basically good speeds seem to be around 11 square feet PER HOUR. Check my numbers over and let me know if I made a major mistake please.

But the numbers came from:


betterbuilt said:


> So whats a good Self feeding rate? i did a few timed cuts on that maple.
> 
> I didn't check the rakers but they were pretty aggressive at the start of the log.
> 
> ...







mtngun said:


> Here are the speeds for injecta-sharp with the half sharpened/half dull 25 degree top plate, all in doug fir:
> 
> slab #1, 15" - 16" width including bark, *0.4 inch/sec*.
> 
> ...






mtngun said:


> -- mini speed test during pass #9, 14" wide including bark, *0.54" inch/sec*.
> 
> -- speed test during pass #13, 14" wide, *0.36" inch/sec*. Definitely sloooowing down.
> 
> ...





mtngun said:


> Statistics:
> 
> -- 2.2 hours CSM run time.
> 
> ...






mtngun said:


> Statistics:
> 
> -- 2.2 hours CSM run time.
> 
> ...






mtngun said:


> I haven't kept track, but let's say 6 cords.
> 
> BTW, the slabs may get used for barn siding. If not, they'll end up as firewood.
> 
> ...





mtngun said:


> Total haul was 8 boards and two 8x8 posts, plus firewood and slabs.
> The thinned 3/8" nose sprocket continues to work well and spin freely.
> 
> Once again, the injecta-sharp lo-pro ran for an hour before it slowed enough to warrant changing. A total of 1.1 hours run time and 9 passes on the injecta-sharp.
> ...



e woods ported 81 cc saw



mtngun said:


> Here's the speed test data.
> 
> pass #2, GB'd 33RP, 22" wide, *0.182" inch/sec*. Did I mention it was sloooooow ?
> 
> ...





mtngun said:


> Here's the speed test data:
> 
> Chain #1 (GB'd 7.7 deg)
> -- @ 0.6 hours, 12" wide, *0.39 inch/sec*
> ...






mtngun said:


> Four different chains were used, and this is what we'll call them.
> 
> *chain #1 *-- 33RP with 6 degree raker angle
> *chain #2* -- 33RP with 7.5 degree raker angle
> ...


----------



## qbilder (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL holy crap you got a lot of time on your hands to figure that stuff out:bang: Not as much as the CSM guys have, though. I  my band saws


----------



## gemniii (Nov 15, 2010)

qbilder said:


> LOL holy crap you got a lot of time on your hands to figure that stuff out:bang: Not as much as the CSM guys have, though. I  my band saws



Yes, I have a lot of my time on my back under the influence of pain meds recovering from back surgery. Right now I can't pick up my JD CS 62, much less one of my 660 milling setups.

For comparison - how many square feet per hour can you crank out on one of your BSM's? 50? 100?

Note I'm using square feet per hour because I don't think thickness has much to do with speed of the cut w/ a CSM.

I'm usually doing boards about 2"+ thick, so about 20 board ft/hr AFTER setup. But I could go down to 1", 10 board ft/hr or up to 6", and get 60 board ft/hr.


----------



## qbilder (Nov 15, 2010)

I can cut A BUNCH of feet per hour. The saw moves through 12" hardwood cants at about a foot per 2-3 seconds.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't think figuring out Square ft per hour is quite fair. Its a chainsaw mill. You can't cut for a straight hour. I have to stop and oil and gas up and file my chain. Yesterday I was cutting 9 inches a minute in a 24 inch dry ash. It wasn't that great but it was feeding its self. I knew my chain wasn't as sharp as it could have been. In reality I cut 200bft in just over four hours but that's not square feet. I say we start measuring in square meters that will really mess things up.


----------



## gemniii (Nov 15, 2010)

qbilder said:


> I can cut A BUNCH of feet per hour. The saw moves through 12" hardwood cants at about a foot per 2-3 seconds.



That would imply about 20-30 sq ft/minute, 120-180 sq ft/hr. So do you define "bunch" as little more than "gross"? 

(my wife used to say she'd be ready in "a couple of minutes", after about the hundredth time I started telling her that I thought our marriage was a couple, but if she had a bunch of her girlfriends who wanted to join us .....)


----------



## qbilder (Nov 15, 2010)

gemniii said:


> That would imply about 20-30 sq ft/minute, 120-180 sq ft/hr. So do you define "bunch" as little more than "gross"?
> 
> (my wife used to say she'd be ready in "a couple of minutes", after about the hundredth time I started telling her that I thought our marriage was a couple, but if she had a bunch of her girlfriends who wanted to join us .....)



You wouldn't say that if you seen my wife's girlfriends  I can honestly say I got the "pick of the litter" LOL


----------



## gemniii (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, I think I misplaced a decimal point. That's why I asked you guys to check my math. 

I divided by 12 once to often.

That's the problem being on pain meds.

So a good saw can probably do about 120 sq ft/hr


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 25, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Yeah, I think I misplaced a decimal point. That's why I asked you guys to check my math.
> 
> I divided by 12 once to often.
> 
> ...



Maybe you shouldn't try doing math till your off the meds. Its kinda like drunk calling. 

When I'm milling I look at my watch and make a mark behind the mill. I let a minute go by and make another mark and thats where I get my number from. Its simple and I can pay attention to what I'm doing.


----------

